# QuickPacket Review - 2 1/2 years



## Nikki (Aug 22, 2015)

*Provider*: QuickPacket
*Plan*: Dell CS24-SC - Intel Dual Xeon L5420 / Dell XS23-TY3 - Intel Dual Xeon L5520
*Price*: $62.99/m (with a /28 of extra ip addresses)
*Location*: Atlanta, GA

*Purchased*: 03/30/2013

*Overview*

I've been with QuickPacket for a little over 2 years now and figured it'd be a great time to write a review. Let me start off by saying their customer support has been and still is fantastic. When I first ordered the server, I needed to move from another provider asap, on a weekend too nonetheless. I sent them an e-mail/ticket seeing if they had anything available still (At the time, a Dual L5420, the L5520 came later), and they did. After confirming that the server would be plenty for my needs, it was ordered and setup later the same day, again, on a weekend. The support staff know exactly what they're doing, and always seem intelligent and able to understand what you're requesting or explain what needs to be done in a short and concise manner.

The server currently runs Proxmox 3.4 on a Dual L5520 with 24GB of RAM, 2x1TB Seagate ST1000DM003 in Software RAID 1 which were brand new when the server was installed, and have currently 21447 hours powered on since. It runs a gaming community, Paste.ee, and a few personal websites/services such as git and a small cdn master.

*Upgrades*

After a while, upgrades were needed and they were handled quickly and with a fair price (Instead of paying an extra $15/m for the second 1TB, I chose a one-time payment, along with upgrading to 24GB memory at the time) - this was all handled at a pretty early time (I believe 8 AM or something like that) very quickly with no issues. Eventually, the L5420 was showing it's age, and it was decided that the extra horsepower of an L5520 would be great. They allowed me to upgrade and even swapped the hard drives from the old server for a small fee for remote hands, and everything was fine and dandy afterwards. They even noticed a possible issue on startup with the hard drives and replied while doing this, which was confirmed to be nothing of importance after the server was accessed by me and checked.

*Network/Uptime*

Their network has been pretty reliable the past 2 and a half years, with only a few small hiccups that I've noticed, which are occasionally I assume incoming attacks (a couple times on my own server, yuck!) Unfortunately it seems like they dropped a couple carriers over the past year, but they also mentioned adding PCCW back at the end of July 2015.

Pingdom reports 99.68% on http checks (since May 14th, 2014), which also includes a few hours of downtime when I tried another provider in July, and the move from their old to their new location. This is likely 99.9% or higher, since I've had issues with the http server it was checking, and also the migration from hosts.

*Overall Thoughts*

They've been extremely reliable, helpful, and offer a quality product for an amazing price. I've recommended them to quite a few people, from hobbyists looking for a dedicated server to mess with, to people needing one for a development environment, and even production services. I've tried a couple other providers since, one even moving everything over, then moving it all back just days later since they just didn't hold up the standards that QuickPacket has in place. I'd give them overall a 10 out of 10 for their amazing Network, Support, Hardware, and Prices.


----------



## qps (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for the review and for your business!


----------



## qps (Aug 22, 2015)

Since you mentioned it - we are in the process of turning up PCCW sometime soon.  Unfortunately, there have been some delays with getting the cross connects installed, but we are getting close to having PCCW online in both locations (Atlanta and Los Angeles).


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for this very informative review of Quick Packet!  This now gives me comfort for signing up with them in the near future


----------

